# My favorite Mozart’s works



## Golden Bow (Aug 7, 2007)

Someone, here, is curious to know what my favorite Mozart’s works are. 

I’d be glad to answer him, if he promises to be wise henceforward.

My favorite works are his piano concerti.

As Alfred Einstein put it, the piano concerto was the composer’s « own, highly personal creation » --“one of Mozart's monumental works which he never surpassed"…

the piano concerti are the apotheosis of the instrumental concerto : a combination of virtuoso concertante and symphonic elements. 

Wonderful works, sublime I dare say...

...I am moved to tears when I listen to them.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Gustav Meier, one of the top conducting teachers in the world today, says that:

"... when we listen to Mozart's Symphonie, we see his mind, but when we listen to his Piano Concertos, we see his heart."


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Of late, my favourite work has been the sinfonia concertante, KV.364. [although I have listened it only a couple of times]


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree about the piano concerti. I also love the entire Marriage of Figaro and never tire of hearing it.


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't stop listening to Mozart's Flute and Harp Concerto.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Many of his concertos: violin and horn in particular.

His operas: Le nozze di Figaro, Don Giovanni, The Magic flute.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

And there is K.622, which has taken a place in my list of all-time favourite works by any composer.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

K.622 is certainly up there with me also, Opus67.

At the very top of my list would include the "Gran Partita" Serenade, Symphony No. 40, Piano Trio K. 502 and the String Quartet "Dissonant"


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> String Quartet "Dissonant"


Speaking of string quartets, his K.421, No.15 is a favourite of mine.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Which one is K.421? Is it nicknamed?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Which one is K.421?


The one after K.420, of course.



> Is it nicknamed?


Nope. At least not until I give it one.  This was the one you listened to either this week or last at 10 AM EDT.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, I forgot the four Handel works he arranged.


----------



## von (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonata for 2 Pianos in D Major, K. 448  simple, cant set my mind off it


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I must say this is a very good thread! I can understand Mr Gustav Meier whom Kurkikohtaus mentions, the piano concerti are absolutly sublime - no wonder Beethoven was so moved by them - I think he wrote the cadenza to the 20th. 

His last couple of symphonies I think are magnificent, but I don't think they can match with the supreme balance and beauty of his concerti.

Other works of which I am taken with are the woodwind concerti, but I have never really got into the violin concerti yet. Is there something I should be listening out for?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Edward Elgar said:


> I have never really got into the violin concerti yet. Is there something I should be listening out for?


Initially, I, too, wasn't really into his VC. (All the double-stops and harmonics from the fast-paced Romantic World kept me busy.  ) But I've started liking them of late. I can't really point out to one, apart from K.364, although it is a "concerto" for two instruments.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the response opus67

I'll look out for that one - a double violin concerto? I think I've seen the score for that somewhere


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's for violin and viola.

edit: Just found an internet station playing a concertone for two violins by Mozzarella.  Perlman, Zukerman, Mehta and the Israel PO.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Speaking of Mozart Violin Concertos, this Saturday I'm attending a concert that includes Mozart's 4th Violin Concerto, Haydn's 94th symphony.........and Beethoven's 5th Symphony!


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Haydn's 94th symphony.


Prepare yourself to a big "bang"

Good concert program in general.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

K. 364 is a Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, yes. A sublime work with elements from the Mannheim school.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> .........and Beethoven's 5th Symphony!


Just wondering if this is your first live version of op.67? Something tells me that it is not, but just making sure.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Just wondering if this is your first live version of op.67? Something tells me that it is not, but just making sure.


Actually, it IS my first live version of your namesake!  I have so far attended live (in order) Symphonies 9, 7, 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh...that should be (hopefully) a wonderful experience, then.


----------



## daytrip202 (Oct 11, 2007)

I certainly love the Piano concerti as well. The late ones are the first classical pieces I truly loved. 

However, lately when I find myself listening to mozart it is usually his chamber music, particularily the piano quartets and trios. Although the trios are not nearly as interesting as those of later composers (specifically thinking of Beethoven and Schubert), they are gorgeous works. The Piano quartets are even better.

The clarinet quintet is another of my favorites.


----------

